# My 7 week old puppy cries when he is left



## kim84_66 (Jul 6, 2009)

Bobby, my 7 week old yorkshire terrier puppy cries when hes left. As he is not potty trained I put him in the kitchen with all his things- his bed and blanket, toys, potty pad, and water. But he cries and it breaks my heart to hear him- not only do I find it difficult but what about my neighbours?- someone suggested that the kitchen is too big and I should leave in in his create? what do people think? I put him in the kitchen when i am still in the house, for example when I have a shower n he cries.

Also he cries when put in his create at night, it last around 30 minutes and I have tried everything, he has a hot water bottle in his bed, a ticking clock, something of mine, and we leave the telly on quietly for him- what else can we do? Once settled he sleeps til about 6am but then cries and cries and cries and eventually (after about 30 minutes) I go down to him and comes into bed with myself and my partner. His create is in the living room and I don't really want to have it in our bedroom as there isn't really the space.

Should i leave his bed in the create all the time? At the moment the normal place for his bed is in the corner of the dining room (our house is open plan, and quite small so its no difficult for him to find), then at night it goes in his create and when he needs to b left it goes into the kitchen- is this right or do u think its confusing?

Please help me!

He has been checked out by the and is healthy


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

You can't have had this pup for very long if he is only 7 weeks

He is missing his family, bless him.

Use the crate which is nice and safe and secure, imagine if you had to sleep in the middle of a huge great big hall how upsetting that would be for you. You will also find he will be toilet trained a lot faster that way.

When he cries in the morning do you let him out to toilet before bringing him back in? and unless you are prepared to always let him in your bed I would stop now, sit with him in your sitting room and settle him down again or play a little game to wear him out.

Good luck with your little one


----------



## zozzen (Jul 2, 2009)

I take it for granted that a 7week puppy cries when he is alone. 

When this problem happened to my dog, I ignored her completely. Sometimes I walked to her and pretended to take a cup of coffee and sat back. No snack, no game, no petting, not even a word to please her. She got nothing when she was crying. 

It's a guideline i got from the internet. 
The result: She finally got out of this issue when she was 6 month ago..... :cursing: 

Very long way to go for me. I'm wondering if there's a shortcut for this.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

It's very early days, as your pup is only 7 weeks old, ideally they stay with mum until they are 8 weeks old.

you are doing the right things with putting him in the crate, with the hwb and clock etc. We found that leaving noise on was no good, so try it with out the tv or radio on, cover the crate with a blanket, put in a cuddly toy or sometime a kong filled with filler, this helps the pup to settle.


meg we brought home at 8 weeks, she took to crate straight away, no messing in house or crate, no crying at night and she lets us know when she needs to go out for toileting etc. best thing we ever bought was the crate.

Its a big world to a little put to leave him in a large room, he wil feel safer in the crate and make it a his den.


don't keep going to him and taking him upstairs to bed, ignore him it will only be for a few days until he settles.

good luck let us know how you get on, and remember he is a little baby and they do cry sometimes.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

He misses his Mum and siblings that's all.

You have to ignore him. I know its not nice, Rupert can still pull at my heartstrings, but as long as he has been fed and watered, toileted and is warm there is no reason he would need you other than for the company. If you go to him once he will learn when he cries you come, and it can mutate into barks with some dogs. Rupert cried and cried his first night home, then it lessened and after 5 days with us he was perfectly silent. If we needed to go in the kitchen we just didn't look at him or anything, as we went in for food/drink and not for him.

He needs to know now that you come to him when you want to, and that you wont always come to him when he cries. It breaks my heart the odd time Roo does it now, but he does it because he knows its my weakness, lol!

I would say leave the telly off and have him completely in the dark so he begins to feel more sleepy. He will fall asleep in no time I am sure


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

As others have sugggested 7 weeks is very young for him to be left alone! how long are you leaving him for? Does he have a comforter with the smell of him litter brothers one? IAH he reall should not have left his mother yet!

You need to allow a little more time before leaving him alone.
DT


----------



## cocobwoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi 

Just agreeing with what everyone else has said really. We have a 10 week old pup, we go Benji at 8 weeks , so 7 weeks is very very young. 

We have had not problem with the crate, he took to it straight away, infact it was the first place he went to, in there he has his bed, toys , blankets ets. 

We took a toy down when we went to see him for the first time at about 6 weeks old and left it there for the scent of the mum and litter mates to rub off on it. The best thing we did, he used it allot. 

We also have a throw over the top of his crate to make is nice and comfy for him and a clock on top as this acts as a soother at night. It has worked a treat.

Also the crate is his own space, somewhere he feel safe, secure and where he can have some him time !

One last tip we have found very helpful was feeding him a hourbefore we want to go to sleep, Let him out and play with him like mad so he is tired when it's bed time and also not letting him have a sleep a couple of hours before so that he is nice and tired for bed.

The one thing we did not do was let him up stairs and we still don't, Benji has his rules.


Good luck


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

kim84_66 said:


> Bobby, my 7 week old yorkshire terrier puppy cries when hes left. As he is not potty trained I put him in the kitchen with all his things- his bed and blanket, toys, potty pad, and water. But he cries and it breaks my heart to hear him- not only do I find it difficult but what about my neighbours?- someone suggested that the kitchen is too big and I should leave in in his create? what do people think? I put him in the kitchen when i am still in the house, for example when I have a shower n he cries.
> 
> Also he cries when put in his create at night, it last around 30 minutes and I have tried everything, he has a hot water bottle in his bed, a ticking clock, something of mine, and we leave the telly on quietly for him- what else can we do? Once settled he sleeps til about 6am but then cries and cries and cries and eventually (after about 30 minutes) I go down to him and comes into bed with myself and my partner. His create is in the living room and I don't really want to have it in our bedroom as there isn't really the space.
> 
> ...


This article should help:

Successful Crate Training


----------



## kim84_66 (Jul 6, 2009)

I just had to tell everyone that Bobby slept a full night last night!!! He cried for about 10 mins before falling asleep, but it wasnt as loud as previously. I then knew nothing until my partners alarm went off at 7.30am and he said to me Bobby isn't crying- I was over the moon as thats a good hour longer than normal! As my partner was geting up, I went down to bobby as I didnt want him to start crying!!!

I hope this continues- particularly because im on nights from 2moro so my partner will b on his own 4 a few nights! Fingers crossed!!

Thanks to every1 who gave me advise!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

kim84_66 said:


> I just had to tell everyone that Bobby slept a full night last night!!! He cried for about 10 mins before falling asleep, but it wasnt as loud as previously. I then knew nothing until my partners alarm went off at 7.30am and he said to me Bobby isn't crying- I was over the moon as thats a good hour longer than normal! As my partner was geting up, I went down to bobby as I didnt want him to start crying!!!
> 
> I hope this continues- particularly because im on nights from 2moro so my partner will b on his own 4 a few nights! Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Thanks to every1 who gave me advise!


That's great fingers x'd he keeps it up for you


----------

